# Post grooming problems!



## Emma (Apr 29, 2011)

Maggie had her first groom on sunday. Given that she is ver wriggly the lady said she was quite difficult. Overall I'm pleased with the results however right under her chin she had a wee bit where there is no hair at all, the skin looked a bit irritated but maggie wasn't too bothered so I just left well alone however this morning she has scratched it till it bled and I'm not sure what to do now. Emma x


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

Bathe it in warm salt water and then apply some Sudocrem to it.

Make sure she doesn't lick it off !! and try to stop her from scratching it. Put a sock on her foot that she uses the most to scratch with whilst you are giving the area a chance to calm down.

It will soothe the area- probably got a bit of a rash from the clipper.

Apply for a few days and hopefully that should do it.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

i dont think this will be linked to her groom, when you looked at it yesterday did it look red, dry, flakey, bumpy or anything like that ?


give it a wee cleen even ust with a bit of salt in warm water, and keep an eye on it. 

how big is the bald patch.


----------



## Emma (Apr 29, 2011)

Thanks Shirley. Already bated with salt water but sudpcreme and socks are a great idea, she won't be able to lick it as it's right under her chin. I'm not good with blood lol. Had a wee panic. Emma x


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

unless the groomer clipped her face then it wont be clipper rash.


----------



## Emma (Apr 29, 2011)

It's small Kendal prob about a couple of cms. Think it's defo been the clippers cos she said she really struggled under her chin and it was a bit spikey feeling round about. Was slightly bumpy when she got home but now bleeding. Emma x


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

kendal said:


> unless the groomer clipped her face then it wont be clipper rash.


 Or by scissors then rather than clippers? 

Sounds like where she has wriggled the groomer has taken a small chunk out by accident and this has irritated her and she is now in a itch- scratch cycle.


----------



## Emma (Apr 29, 2011)

It was under her chin kind of at her neck don't think she had her face clipped it certainly doesn't look or feel like that but I'm new to all this grooming stuff so what would I know lol! Think it is defo an itch scratch cycle going on. Emma x


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

if it was skissors it wouls have ben a propper nick out of the skin, i did that to Echo when i first started grooming her thankfully louise was around and everything was ok. 


any chance of a photo of it? i still dont think it was clippers.


----------



## Emma (Apr 29, 2011)

I can try and upload one tonight. Thanks for all the help. Emma x


----------



## Happyad (Oct 5, 2010)

It could be where the hair may have been slightly damp and when the clippers run through it with a comb attachment it drags slightly. 
Only a guess. 
The most important thing is she's had a groom. Plan the next one with your groomer for eight weeks time. 
This will make it a more pleasurable experience for your dog.


----------



## Emma (Apr 29, 2011)

No danger I will be able to get a photo im afraid have tried and tried but i just cant get her to keep still long enough! Not sure about getting her next groom that soon, cos I liked her coat longer but I know she needs to get used to it.
Its so hard to know what to do for the best with grooming. The groomer seemed to think she was noise sensitive but she isnt bothered by noises, thunder, hairdryer etc at home so I dont know why she was at the grooomers.
Emma x


----------



## Happyad (Oct 5, 2010)

The next groom shouldnt necessarily be to go short again. 
It makes it easier to keep a long coat long if the coat gets a reg wash, decent dry and dead ends removed. 
People with long hair still go to the hairdressers ( I think lol )
It's up to you but it seems as if u feel your groomer isn't listening to you?
Did u go by recommendation or by proximity and price?
Referral is the best method if you want the best service. 
Where r u based?
Adam


----------



## Emma (Apr 29, 2011)

Based in perth. I did a fair bit of research and ended up at a groomer a half hour drive away who was by no means cheap. But I was just a little shocked at how short she was when I picked her up. She looks like crushed velvet tho and I'm getting used to it. It's nice to see her eyes again.
Maybe I don't explain what I want very well. I've never had a dog that needed hair cuts before! Emma x


----------

